# Joe outing, return from the deep freeze!



## t_dog755 (Jul 31, 2005)

i am sorry i couldn't make it for family resons. But i hope i can make the next one .but gald to hear there where fish caught and ever one had fun.Looks like and sounded like one heck of a good time.


----------

